# Bored today so De-Badged.



## BJM (Oct 30, 2005)

I had been thinking about doing this for a while now so this afternoon I took half an hour to de-badge my 1'er.

Started like this;









So I got some very thin but strong thread and removed the 118d from the rear. I was left with the gluey residue so rubbed the thick stuff off with my fingers then got the Tardis onto what was left. A polish with SRP then a thin coat of Colli 476 left me with this:









I think the rear looks a lot cleaner now and it'll be easier when washing and waxing - it won't be removing bits from my Lambswool mitt anymore!

What do you think - was it worth it?

Need to sort out that tail pipe :doublesho


----------



## golf548 (Feb 27, 2008)

Looks fine to me.....I have been toying with the idea of debadging my mk4 golf.....still havent done it yet to be honest......


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I took he MHD badge off my smart after everyone asked if I drove an automatic diesel. Toying with the idea of the rest of the badges though, would make cleaning MUCH easier!


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Just need to get rid of the bmw badge, cover up the towing cover and rear parking sensors and your done.


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Rolling German spec y0


----------



## CAB (Oct 24, 2007)

Looks much better.

I debadged my TT a few weeks ago. Looks so much cleaner. Makes the backend look wider.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

XTR said:


> Looks much better.
> 
> I debadged my TT a few weeks ago. Looks so much cleaner. Makes the backend look wider.


Will it make my smart look wider too? :lol:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Looks much better!


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Definitely looks better :thumb: 

I've been thinking about this too as my Golf badges have seen better days.

So what is the best way of doing it? A thin thread massaged behind or a hair dryer / heat gun?


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

I 'usually' pour hot water over the badges a few times to soften the adhesive, then use a credit card etc to prise them off.....dont use a credit card though unless its an old one, as it might snap lol


----------



## BJM (Oct 30, 2005)

On previous cars I've used dental floss as it's quite strong and you get plenty to play with. I didn't have any to hand so I used some strong thread I had lying around. I didn'theat up the glue at all. Put the thread down the back of the badges ensuring I kept it on the badge side of the sticky stuff rather than the bodywork side. I then used a swaing motion and removed the badge from the glue. Don't be tempted to pull the badge off when your halfway through the glue as it may dig into the paint and leave a mark. It's then just a case of removing the glue without scratching the paint.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I used some fishing line for mine, will be sorting the rest of the badges out soon methinks! Cheers for the reminder :thumb:


----------



## Dubbed (Aug 31, 2006)

Looking good!! I always de-badge the back of my cars as think it looks much cleaner!!!


----------



## BJM (Oct 30, 2005)

I've debadged every car I've owned - I've even re-badged some with badges from newer models - this one is staying naked though!


----------



## Spuffington (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for that. I will be debadging my X5 when the weather bucks up - a good reminder!


----------



## SarahA (Oct 6, 2009)

I debadged my MR2 roadster when i had it. I used dental floss :thumb:


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

looks good, so good im gonna go do my 318 now!


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I think some cars it works well on, and some it don't.

Yours looks alot cleaner to me, and apart from telling other people what 'particular' model you have, it did look a bit pointless.

So, good for you - nice clean job done imo :thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

can't beat a clean bum










although I had to remove the following badges "Isuzu" "Rodeo" "3.0L" "Intercooler" - what a pain!


----------



## kingtheydon (Aug 11, 2008)

I did my Renault a while back too. Its quite good when people pull up at lights (usualy young lads in corsa's etc) and laugh becasue they see "2.0L 16V" badges on the side bullets. I think they reckon its just a 1.2 as most only have the "CLIO" badge left on.....Nope its a sport.....byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. Im such a chav


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Taking it the other way I used to put bigger engine badges on some of mine years ago. My 2.0 Capri became a 3.0 and a 2.3 Granada became a 2.8i Ghia.

Those were the days.

I might go a de badge my Volvo now as I think it will look better.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

The smooth look gets my vote....just don't be a n0b and start sticking M badges on it everywhere!!! 











:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

done mine too recently
def worth it
from this








1st to this for a few days








then this


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

:d bj


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

XTR said:


> Looks much better.
> 
> I debadged my TT a few weeks ago. Looks so much cleaner. Makes the backend look wider.


Remind me not to debadge my mrs :lol:


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Looks much better BJM

Sort the exhaust out now !!!!

As an alternative debadge, I remember a mate many years ago replacing his BMW M5 rear badge with 518i !


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

its the small things that make a difference. I did this to my 3 series much better, very nice mate


----------



## BJM (Oct 30, 2005)

David said:


> :d bj


Cheeky bugger - I didnt get to pick my initials - :lol:


----------

